# How to re-install Creative Cloud ?



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Apr 15, 2020)

I am getting a message "The code execution cannot proceed because CRClient.dll was not found. Reinstalling the program may fix this problem"  I have stumbled around the Adobe website for way too long but nothing I download or try seems to work.  If someone knows exactly what to do I'd be very grateful!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 15, 2020)

Are you able to get into the Creative Cloud app itself?  If so, I'd try uninstalling Lightroom classic, pausing your AV and reinstalling it. There was a report a couple of years ago about an AV blocking this particular file.


----------



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Apr 15, 2020)

If I uninstall LR will I have to re-install the other apps that I access through LR plug-ins? ON-1, Topaz's apps,  Skylum.   LR is functioning (as much as it ever is...) and so is PS.  I just get that message when I boot up my desk top.  So if I re-install CC app I should un-install LR, but also PS and Camera Raw, Bridge? 
 But so far I thought I was re-installing CC but the message still appears. I (think) I saw somewhere that Adobe had even provided an uninstall app for CC but that is not the case now.  Thanks for you help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 17, 2020)

I wouldn't expect you to need to reinstall those, the plug-ins should remain installed.


----------



## Samoreen (Apr 17, 2020)

Richard,

According to their bloatware distribution policy, Adobe install multiple copies of CRClient.dll, not the same version everywhere. Normally, you should find a copy in each of these folders :

C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Bridge 2020  (A)
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Creative Cloud\ACC (B)
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic (C)
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom Classic\tether_nikon.lrplugin (C)
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop 2020 (C)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Sync\CoreSync (D)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Desktop Common\ADS (E)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Desktop Common\HDBox (E)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Desktop Common\IPCBox (E)

If it is missing in one of these folders, you can try to copy it from another folder where the same version is stored. I have put letters next to the entries in the list above in order to identify the folders having the same copy.

Otherwise, you could try a Repair from the _Control Panel | Add/remove programs_ dialog. Right-Click the Adobe Creative Cloud entry and select Repair.


----------

